# Scored a 1969 Ariens Model #22999



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This past weekend I scored a 1969 Ariens Model #22999 for $80. According to Scots site I believe it to be the first year of the 22000 series.

This unit will be going to my father in law as his birthday is coming up in November. Overall the machine is in great shape, already changed the oil and gas but I plan on sprucing up the paint a little.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Great find! She's a beauty! 

I would like to find something of 1969 vintage, just because I myself am of 1969 vintage! 

(I have sometimes wondered: how difficult would it be to find a 1969 Ford Mustang born on the *exact same day* as me?
that would be too cool..)

Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Great find! She's a beauty!
> 
> I would like to find something of 1969 vintage, just because I myself am of 1969 vintage!
> 
> ...


Thanks Scot. The 4hp engine runs great as well starts on the first pull and should be plenty of power for my father in laws small driveway.

I noticed you don't have a 1969 on the 22000 series page. Feel free to update it with mine, and if you need any more or specific pictures let me know.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

rnaude241 said:


> Thanks Scot. The 4hp engine runs great as well starts on the first pull and should be plenty of power for my father in laws small driveway.
> 
> I noticed you don't have a 1969 on the 22000 series page. Feel free to update it with mine, and if you need any more or specific pictures let me know.
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


thanks! I will do that..
Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Love it! That looks hardly used man, great find. 
Seems you may have a similar mindset to mine....my goal is to set up the family with older Ariens and replace the ones have procured for them over the years. The Toro I left with my bro in law last year and the MTD has been at my Dads for 3 years. 
That Ariens is super clean and a great deal too! Congrats!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

that is one sweet looking ariens you got


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

That is really clean. Nice find!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Love it! That looks hardly used man, great find.
> Seems you may have a similar mindset to mine....my goal is to set up the family with older Ariens and replace the ones have procured for them over the years. The Toro I left with my bro in law last year and the MTD has been at my Dads for 3 years.
> That Ariens is super clean and a great deal too! Congrats!


You are right Ray, I'd rather provide family members with older proven Ariens blowers than anything available today. 

The owner did tell me it was garaged its whole life and by the condition of it I'd tend to believe him.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats!

It must be an east coast thing, that these sort of gems surface at such a reasonable price.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am resurrecting this thread in hopes of an answer (although I may already know it). 

Was there ever an electric start for this model Ariens? My father in law can start with the pull cord on 2 pulls (fires every time ) but he has had shoulder issues in his past so I'd like to get him an electric starter if possible. Perhaps this is a question Scot would know, I couldn't find anything for the older 4hp Techumseh engine. 

Otherwise the machine is perfect for him and has removed the over 60 inches of snow we have received the past 3 weeks here in New England. It's is first snowblower ever and he's very grateful that he hasn't had to shovel this winter.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

rnaude241 said:


> Was there ever an electric start for this model Ariens? My father in law can start with the pull cord on 2 pulls (fires every time ) but he has had shoulder issues in his past so I'd like to get him an electric starter if possible.


Yesterday I bought a 1973 version that looks just like yours. Mine has a sticker on the engine that says something like "This engine has provisions for an electric starter." The flywheel has teeth, so it must have been an option. Does the flywheel on yours have teeth?


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't recall of the top of my head if it has teeth or not. I will have to take a closer look at it next time I'm over his house. I know it's a 4hp and most of the 22,000 Series I believe were 5hp, not sure if there was a difference.

I do know that it doesn't have a bulge near the flywheel like my 10,000 series does.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know..
electric starter, or not, depends more on the engine model than the snowblower model..
(although specific snowblower models would be spec'd with specific engine models)

The 22,000 series parts manual:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM 22000.pdf

has a section about adding an electric starter, page 53, although it makes no mention of specific models..

you could try following the instructions in that manual to access the flywheel..
if the flywheel has "teeth" then it will probably accept a starter..
but it depends on the engine model..

That manual says the 22999 has a Tecumseh HS40-55232A.

googling for "HS40-55232A starter" brings up mixed reviews..

This says a starter for that engine model exists:
Tecumseh HS40 55232A HS40 55234 HS40 55234A HS40 55235 Electric Starter Kit | eBay

(you could probably find a used one for WAY less)

But this page suggests the HS40-55232A is not equipped for a starter:
http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/4ok4p-ariens-snowblower-tecumseh-engine-m-hs40-55232a.html

you will have to look at your engine and see if you have starter mounting holes, and the geared flywheel.

Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Ryan, search those Tecumseh engine numbers for the exploded parts diagrams, that will tell you for sure if you have a toothed flywheel if there are no stickers on there as caddydaddy mentioned.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will check out his blower this weekend. I believe it may take the Tecumseh 33290E unit.

Thanks again


----------



## daveo2000 (Oct 28, 2019)

Does anyone know where to find a manual for that model? I just picked up an Ariens that looks just like that one at a garage sale. It has the hs40-55232A engine and I'm expecting to need to do some work on the engine.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Beautiful machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

… This post is 5 years old ….

I do wonder though if he still has the machine in use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone have some pictures of the stickers on this model? I have the same one. Looking to redo it from ground up. Looking to make my own stickers and decals. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Go to scott's website for pics. 22,000 series link.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page6.html

The handlebar banner sticker will look similar to this, and I used this one on my 922008...fit near perfect.

Ariens 7HP Snow Blower Logo - Vintage Reproductions

Gear decal I also used for the banner plate...

Ariens Gear Wheel 2.5? Decal - Vintage Reproductions

Here's a 4HP decal (not the exact one I believe)...

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Tecumseh 4HP Decal - Vintage Reproductions

And here's their link for all 4 pages of Ariens decals, beginning at page 1.

Reproduction Snowblower Decals - Ariens - Page 1 - Vintage Reproductions


You should be able to google pictures of 22,000 series models to where you can piece together what you need. Vintage Reproductions will have a lot of the decals too - they won't be your model specific but will look pretty darn close to most every one you need.

I'll be playing with my 922002's today (probably very similar to your 22999), I'll try to get some close-up pics and post them here.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Here you go. Only thing missing is the bucket decal in the upper right hand corner (neither of my '003's had the original).

These are all from 1971 922002's with 922003 buckets. They all are stock machine images except one, which is a 922008 where I fixed up the handlebars and bought Vintage Repro decals that best matched the originals.

The decal on the carb cover side next to the choke button is probably this one..

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Lubrication Decal - Vintage Reproductions

The chute deflector decal is probably this one...

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Caution Blower Decal - Vintage Reproductions

4HP engine decal...

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Tecumseh 4HP Decal - Vintage Reproductions

It appears there is no decal to match up the shifter area's "Caution Release Clutch Handle Before Shifting". They do have a gear selector decal, but I suspect it won't be an exact match.

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Gear Selector Decal - Vintage Reproductions

The two tractor rear decals - note the manufacture label is the same on the bucket.

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series MFG & Licensed Decal - Vintage Reproductions

Ariens Manufacture Label - Vintage Reproductions

Not pictured, the bucket upper right decal is probably this.

Ariens Sno-Thro Scoop Decal - Vintage Reproductions


Last pictured, the decals I bought from them for the banner plate on the handlebars. Links in the above post.

The one decal they don't have is the carb cover top decal, which I believe is starting instructions along with the choke lever selector info. I should have taken a pic of that close up, will try to get that next time I go to my shed this afternoon.


----------



## Bob Jones (Sep 15, 2020)

I never thought of buying one of these, but I do like the smaller machines. How would one compare to a toro 421 or 521? Any idea on impeller size? Thanks.


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

rnaude241 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This past weekend I scored a 1969 Ariens Model #22999 for $80. According to Scots site I believe it to be the first year of the 22000 series.
> 
> ...


I recently bought one over the summer it's a little rough around the edges but when I bought it ran say all summer and most of the winter and now will not start any suggestions or ideas or where to find the manual for it no idea what lever to flip or how to go about starting it any help would be appreciated


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Jmp6378 said:


> I recently bought one over the summer it's a little rough around the edges but when I bought it ran say all summer and most of the winter and now will not start any suggestions or ideas or where to find the manual for it no idea what lever to flip or how to go about starting it any help would be appreciated


The manual should still be downloadable from Ariens. Need mdl# and ser# if memory serves me.


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

Ok thanks I got a little further with it I changed the plug and figured out at least which way the choke is open or closed but damn thing still won't turn over and far as the serial number i did try to get it but it's pretty worn off and the website won't recognize it


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to SBF

I know you changed the plug, but did you confirm you have spark with the new plug?
Have you confirmed you have fuel to the carb?
Will the engine fire if you spray starting fluid into the carb, or dribble some fuel into the spark plug hole?

If you have not seen this site, you should check it out.


The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.



Attached are owners manuals for the 22000 series for early 70 -late 70's machines.


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

No I haven't been able to confirm it but of I get a chance I will tomorrow n tried some wd40 in the carb no one has starter fluid around here but I will try the gas in the spark plug and thank you for your help and the owners manual


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

So update on my issue I tried to put a drop of has on the spark plug housing and did everything it said in the manual and it sounds like it wants to turn over with a few pills but then sounds like It won't start at all I give up any other suggestions would be great


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

Still not running narrowed it down to the carb isn't getting fuel any suggestions or sites on how to narrow it down to fix it thanks in advance


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Replacement carbs are like 10-15 dollars with free shipping .....


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Close the fuel tank shut-off valve.
Remove carburetor float bowl.
Verify the float is hanging down such that the float valve needle is in its opened position.
Open the fuel tank shut-off valve.
If gas starts pouring out from the float valve then there is fuel blockage in the carburetor. Use a copper wire to clear the brass orifices. 

If gas is not pouring out from the float valve then there is fuel blockage upstream from the float valve needle's seat. Look inside the carburetor fuel inlet hose connection, fuel line, shut-off valve and fuel tank outlet filter.


----------



## Jmp6378 (12 mo ago)

Great thanks but I'm sorry I'm new to this stuff and not sure where the fuel shut off is


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Seek and ye shall find.  In line between tank and carb.


----------

